# Rule of Thumb,Flat Bands?



## Butch48 (Jan 13, 2013)

How do you determine flat band width,at the fork end. Example; my fork post is 5/8 wide do i cut band 5/8 wide. What is a good Rule of Thumb for deciding proper width. Thanks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It depends on the amount of power you want and the type of band material you are using. Some use doubled bands, each cut at the fork to the width of the fork tip. Others just fold any band that is too wide for the fork tips. Some wrap a wide band around the fork tips and tie it in place. I do not believe there is any one answer to your question. In part it is a question of personal taste, in part aesthetics, in part convenience, in part band wear.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

